
What's Really Going on at Dropbox? - jonny_eh
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/12/whats-really-going-on-at-dropbox-an-insiders-perspective/
======
abstractbeliefs
>as COO at Hightail, I have a bit of an insider’s perspective on what may have
driven this decision. _While I have no information from directly inside
Dropbox_ , I do have a deep understanding of the category.

In what way is this an insiders piece any more than Tim Cook be considered an
insider to Microsoft?

------
mark_l_watson
Wow - a Dropbox competitor writing a critical article about Dropbox's future.

------
kislakiruben
Snow.js? Really?

